# Getting back on my snowboard



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Hm, gear that's been sitting around for 7+ years, so it's older than that...

It's too bad you're on a student budget. I'd say replace everything asap. Even in the 3-4 years that I've been snowboarding, the tech has changed. Not to mention your edges and core have probably deteriorated. Maybe check out craigslist or something for the prices on 1-2 year old equipment.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Donutz said:


> Hm, gear that's been sitting around for 7+ years, so it's older than that...
> 
> It's too bad you're on a student budget. I'd say replace everything asap. Even in the 3-4 years that I've been snowboarding, the tech has changed. Not to mention your edges and core have probably deteriorated. Maybe check out craigslist or something for the prices on 1-2 year old equipment.


lmfao - what the fuck are you talking about?? 

yea most boards are rockered now, but edges and core "deteriorated"?? maybe if he stored it outside in the rain or something... otherwise fuck it, its fine. 

the core in your board is not going to rot out just from sitting there not getting used. i suppose the edges could get some surface rust from moisture in the air but that is easily removed with a small piece of steel wool or a brillo pad.

if the boots are too small then replace them - boots are the most important part of your setup because they dictate how comfortable you'll be. you really should get the boots that fit you the best, regardless of brand or price.

albeit a cambered board, those options were(are?) sought after back in the day as they went out of business but had a pretty strong following that liked their boards.


----------



## maverick42 (May 15, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> lmfao - what the fuck are you talking about??
> 
> yea most boards are rockered now, but edges and core "deteriorated"?? maybe if he stored it outside in the rain or something... otherwise fuck it, its fine.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the responses guys. 

My board does have some rust on the edges but once I remove that and get it waxed and tuned up I should be good to go as long as it is not too narrow for the new, bigger boots I will need to get, correct?

anyone have suggestions for pants or gloves? I am assuming burton is still a solid brand? like I said, not really sure what brands are good and which aren't anymore. I don't want to wind up with crap gear.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

The width of your old board should be fine. Start by tryin' on some 10.5 boots and see how comfortable they are (don't buy online..get your ass in a store and try them on). You're done growing so you won't need room for your toes at the front of the boot. When you buy them, make sure they are a snug fit, not loose like a tennis shoe, they will pack out after a day or two of riding.


As far as gear, get at least 10k/10k. Higher if you can based on cost. The price on 5k gear is tempting, but your ass will regret it when snow starts melting through your ass on the lifts. I really like Oakley and Airblaster, although I don't think that one brand is better than any other. I don't personally own any Volcom gear, but everything I've seen in person or heard has been top notch. 

Obviously Goretex is king, but that might be hard to come by on a tight budget. Check oakleyvault.com for some decent priced oakley gear from last year.

I would say you should be able to get a really nice pair of boots, and a decent jacket and pants for $400 or under.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Sooo how big is your board? You say you haven't touched it in 7 years, meaning you've obviously gone from a puny 8th grader to a college student. Depending on your weight and height now, it might be way to small for you.


----------



## maverick42 (May 15, 2010)

backstop13 said:


> The width of your old board should be fine. Start by tryin' on some 10.5 boots and see how comfortable they are. You're done growing so you won't need room for your toes at the front of the boot, and they are going to pack out after you ride in them. When you buy them, make sure they are a snug fit, not loose like a tennis shoe, they will pack out after a day or two of riding.
> 
> 
> Even though the tech has changed, there's nothing wrong with riding your old gear. If you have extra cash to upgrade your board or bindings or even clothing do it, but spend all your money on a nice set of comfortable boots first.


Thanks for the tips. I was planning to keep my board and bindings for now. But I definitely need some boots and pants. it sounds like boot sizing lines up pretty close to regular sneaker sizing? any suggestions for good boot brands?



HoboMaster said:


> Sooo how big is your board? You say you haven't touched it in 7 years, meaning you've obviously gone from a puny 8th grader to a college student. Depending on your weight and height now, it might be way to small for you.


my old board is a 160. I am about 5'11 and 150 pounds right now, so tall and skinny. weight can affect the size of board I need?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

maverick42 said:


> Thanks for the tips. I was planning to keep my board and bindings for now. But I definitely need some boots and pants. it sounds like boot sizing lines up pretty close to regular sneaker sizing? any suggestions for good boot brands?
> 
> 
> 
> my old board is a 160. I am about 5'11 and 150 pounds right now, so tall and skinny. weight can affect the size of board I need?


That'll be on the big end for you but that should be fine for getting back to basics. You were obviously sold a board using the ridiculously stupid between chin and lips method. 

Yes. Weight is the primary factor in board length. It depends on the specific board and desired use though.


----------



## maverick42 (May 15, 2010)

cifex said:


> That'll be on the big end for you but that's fine. Good for freeride. You were obviously sold a board using the ridiculously stupid between chin and lips method.


yup, thats how I remember sizing boards. whats the best way to measure a board? I also have an old oxygen 149 that I found as well.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

maverick42 said:


> yup, thats how I remember sizing boards. whats the best way to measure a board? I also have an old oxygen 149 that I found as well.


If your ass has more mass, you need more edge to stay out of the hedge!


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Start with boots. If your existing pair don't fit, get some that do.

Then move onto bindings, do they fit your boots ok?

If they do and they're on a board, ride it!

Have a bash at riding your option 160. If that's what you rode as a grom then it'll be fine now.

I'd try not to spend a ton on new gear straight away, as you ride you'll break or wear out your old gear and figure out pretty quick what you'll actually need.

You'll figure out what kind of riding you like best in the process too, this dictate what kind of gear you want... you'd probably be just guessing if you drop bux on everything before the season even starts...

Just my 2cents!


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

cifex said:


> That'll be on the big end for you but that should be fine for getting back to basics. *You were obviously sold a board using the ridiculously stupid between chin and lips method. *
> 
> Yes. Weight is the primary factor in board length. It depends on the specific board and desired use though.


Which is actually the method that Never Summer customer service told me to use to size my next board :dunno:
Me thinks not...


----------



## maverick42 (May 15, 2010)

grafta said:


> Start with boots. If your existing pair don't fit, get some that do.
> 
> Then move onto bindings, do they fit your boots ok?
> 
> ...


thanks man. sounds like solid advice to me. one thing I am clueless on is pants. what are some good pairs that aren't wicked expensive? I dont wanna be freezing my ass off on the mountain.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*Good* outerwear IS expensive. If u want cheap you'll have to go used...or just plain cheap (think, wet ass). Beware of used outerwear, as it may look good, but perhaps it is because the idiot washed it 20 times and now its not going to dispel water for shit. Proper care of high end outerwear that both breathes and repels water is critical to its functional longevity.

Anything Goretex is a good choice. 

Brand doesn't really matter unless you are going for backcountry survival gear. Arcteryx and Patagonia make fine products, but I don't personally need an $800 shell. However you ARE looking at about $200msrp starting price for a decent pair with acceptable tech. Try to score something off last years models at your local shop labor day sale this weekend, whiskeymilitia, etc...

So get whatever suits your price and function needs, look for goretex and numbers like 10,000/10,000 or higher and you'll be fine. 

I personally go with Volcom, lots of cool stash pockets, ventilation, zip-tech pant/jacket integration for powder, goretex.


----------



## maverick42 (May 15, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> *Good* outerwear IS expensive. If u want cheap you'll have to go used...or just plain cheap (think, wet ass). Beware of used outerwear, as it may look good, but perhaps it is because the idiot washed it 20 times and now its not going to dispel water for shit. Proper care of high end outerwear that both breathes and repels water is critical to its functional longevity.
> 
> Anything Goretex is a good choice.
> 
> ...


Awesome, Thanks man. I will check out pants and see what I can find.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Oh, and as far as pants and jackets go, I would suggest getting stuff without insulation. Great part about shells is that you can just throw on more layers if it's cold, and if not you're not baking in a dutch oven. It's just a lot more versatile. Thermal underwear/shirts are your friend.


----------



## maverick42 (May 15, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> Oh, and as far as pants and jackets go, I would suggest getting stuff without insulation. Great part about shells is that you can just throw on more layers if it's cold, and if not you're not baking in a dutch oven. It's just a lot more versatile. Thermal underwear/shirts are your friend.


I think my jacket fits the bill. my burton has an inner liner that is removable so it has worked well for layering in the past. would the volcom loft 5 pants work well for layering? is it a decent pant?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Since your in college do you have a buddy that rides or a friends friend. 
If you don't want to spend cash you might be able to borrow someones old gear. 
Worth asking, this is if your stuff doesn't work out.


----------



## maverick42 (May 15, 2010)

slyder said:


> Since your in college do you have a buddy that rides or a friends friend.
> If you don't want to spend cash you might be able to borrow someones old gear.
> Worth asking, this is if your stuff doesn't work out.


I have a buddy who used to ride but he is significantly shorter than I am so I am skeptical on if some of his extra stuff would work. asking around is not a bad idea either tho.


----------

